# Cargo Painters Pants



## Guyute (Oct 29, 2012)

Where can I buy some? Haven't been able to find a thing online.


----------



## Guyute (Oct 29, 2012)

How about loose fit painters cargo pants?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just wear cargo khakis from where ever I can find them cheap.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Painters pants seem to be too tight in all the wrong places.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I just wear cargo khakis from where ever I can find them cheap.


I found a website that has the cheapest painters pants around.

constructiongear.com

They are made out of a canvas material and I have been wearing them for 2 weeks and so far so good. I'm only expecting a month of use out of them before I need to throw them out and put a clean pair on.

http://www.constructiongear.com/natural-white-painters-pants.html

$9.95 a pair. 
Use promo code: constructionpromo1 , to get 10%. Bringing these down to under $9. 

Spend $48 and get free shipping. I bought about 6 pairs for me and my buddy.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Target has $18 cargo pants in a very light "oat "color- close enough.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've switched to Armed WorkWear painters' pants:

http://www.armedworkwear.com/products/white-painters-pants/

Not quite cargo pants, but plenty of pockets and built-in knee pads.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

sully9er said:


> I found a website that has the cheapest painters pants around.
> 
> constructiongear.com
> 
> ...


Duz cheap mean low cost or just cheap 9er? Are they like paper or are they pretty decent? Just sat. I was lamenting to my partner how I used to buy whites for ten bucks then it was twelve, fourteen, and so on. I'll get ten of these if they're half decent but the thing about buying online is you don't see em till they come. Worth a fifty dollar try for sure though, thanx.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

These ones from construction gear have quite the discount!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Never pay retail! lol


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Oden said:


> Duz cheap mean low cost or just cheap 9er? Are they like paper or are they pretty decent? Just sat. I was lamenting to my partner how I used to buy whites for ten bucks then it was twelve, fourteen, and so on. I'll get ten of these if they're half decent but the thing about buying online is you don't see em till they come. Worth a fifty dollar try for sure though, thanx.


I'm wearing them now. They are made of canvas. So at first they are sort of stiff, but once you break them in they are comfortable as can be. Hammer loop and pocket on left side of leg, putty knife and smaller pocket on right leg. I was really impressed with the quality of these pants for the $9.


----------



## leftcoastpainter (Sep 13, 2011)

sully9er said:


> I'm wearing them now. They are made of canvas. So at first they are sort of stiff, but once you break them in they are comfortable as can be. Hammer loop and pocket on left side of leg, putty knife and smaller pocket on right leg. I was really impressed with the quality of these pants for the $9.


Are they tight in the crotch and legs light Dickies? Also are they a painter "white" or more of a creamy BM linen white?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I recently got some of those Armor pants with the built in knee pads. Cost $30 for a pair, but man every time I kneel down on a concrete floor or hardwood etc I am so glad I got them. Well worth the price.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have also used the Wrangler cargo pants in the VERY light chino. (they call it "khaki" but it is very light) From Wal-mart, about $18.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Australia might have slightly different weather conditions, in Queensland you would die from heat exhaustion in 30 sec in long pants. Over here my boys wear these and they retail for over $50 each which is just crap. 

I will also try and find an online supplier for them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oh don't worry, most all parts of the US have hot weather for at least a few months and we get to show off our sexy legs. :thumbup:

and then there are the nude painter/paperhangers, I remember a story about a guy named Zeke in SoCal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> oh don't worry, most all parts of the US have hot weather for at least a few months and we get to show off our sexy legs. :thumbup:
> 
> and then there are the nude painter/paperhangers, I remember a story about a guy named Zeke in SoCal.


"Hmmm... now where can I stash this spare 9" roller cover?" :whistling2: Sorry - slight derail. Now back to the cargo pants.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> oh don't worry, most all parts of the US have hot weather for at least a few months and we get to show off our sexy legs. :thumbup:
> 
> and then there are the nude painter/paperhangers, I remember a story about a guy named Zeke in SoCal.


Except those states where it's not legal. Yes, I'm looking at you Washington state!


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

daArch said:


> oh don't worry, most all parts of the US have hot weather for at least a few months and we get to show off our sexy legs. :thumbup:
> 
> and then there are the nude painter/paperhangers, I remember a story about a guy named Zeke in SoCal.




This is about as light on clothing as we can go here............


----------



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

I just bought these Kakis looking pants today for $5. I wouldn't spend $20-30 on work pants. I also have joggers I wear from walmart and their $12.


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea walmart is a good place to go. Russtler work pants. I pick them up for $11 in Khaki color.

I also pick up tshirts at walmart. 5 bucks for just regular tees, and $7 with a pocket just like a dickies shirt in any color. 

What do you guys think about not wearing painters whites? 

Is it hack?

Im wearing khaki pants, black shoes and black tees. 

Im trying to go for the image and colours on my logo. I dont know how people will perceive it though.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Yea walmart is a good place to go. Russtler work pants. I pick them up for $11 in Khaki color.
> 
> I also pick up tshirts at walmart. 5 bucks for just regular tees, and $7 with a pocket just like a dickies shirt in any color.
> 
> ...


Our unofficial dress code is clean whites (pants, no shorts) in good repair and long-sleeve white tees.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Our dress code is white shorts, white company shirts and safety work boots or shoes. I wear denim shorts and company white collar shirt.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

leftcoastpainter said:


> Are they tight in the crotch and legs light Dickies? Also are they a painter "white" or more of a creamy BM linen white?


They don't seem tight, i mean i get a lot of flexibility out of them. They are not white, they are a super super light khacki. They have the same feel and look as a drop cloth.


They are made in the USA.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Yea walmart is a good place to go. Russtler work pants. I pick them up for $11 in Khaki color.
> I also pick up tshirts at walmart. 5 bucks for just regular tees, and $7 with a pocket just like a dickies shirt in any color.
> What do you guys think about not wearing painters whites?
> Is it hack?
> ...


Oh jeeze... not again. :wallbash: 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-i-have-wear-whites-pro-huh-7995/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painters-wearing-blue-jeans-19335/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painters-whites-943/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/how-long-do-do-you-keep-your-whites-14892/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/favorite-pants-why-17658/


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Totally agree...........wearing whites is a more professional look. It is part of a traditional uniform. I am not saying it can't move on or progress but my customers like the boys in their whites, so thats the way they dress. My dad dressed in whites and my grandfather did too.........I am proud to continue the tradition on (apart from my denim shorts cause I'm the boss)

In fact yesterday I had a gentleman come up to us and remark how professional we looked dressed in painters whites, I said at least we look the part cause we can't paint (tounge in cheek) I start a repaint for him on the 15th of Jan next year..........just from him walking over to check us out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Oh jeeze... not again. :wallbash:
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-i-have-wear-whites-pro-huh-7995/
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/painters-wearing-blue-jeans-19335/
> ...


Got some extra free time there, RH??


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Mods, Please close this thread.....I don't think I can take this again!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Now look what iv done... went and touched on a tender subject. Thanks RH for the links didnt mean to cause an uproar:2guns:

After mountains of reading im now more confused than ever. i dont know if i should wear whites, darks or combine them and go camo :confused1: lol

i think i'll fall back in line for now though, it seems if im going to get any short term benefit it will be from the whites. 

My thinking was that the darks could maybe help with branding to set my company apart.
Maybe i'll wait until i get big enought to start making waves, then you guys might see my darks start popping up on a painter near you.:ninja:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Now look what iv done... went and touched on a tender subject. Thanks RH for the links didnt mean to cause an uproar:2guns:
> 
> After mountains of reading im now more confused than ever. i dont know if i should wear whites, darks or combine them and go camo :confused1: lol
> 
> ...



Just part of the uniform. If cops wore white and nurses work black uniforms I would get confused............maybe thats cause I am just a simple painter!!!!!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I love my white uniform : )

Even know years ago I was told I looked like marshmallow man from Ghost busters lol
Not sure if it was because I'm wearing white or maybe as im a little round ? 

My first 10 to 15 years in the Trade old school all the way bib and brace overalls last six years i have been wearing shorts all year round so much more comfy .

But as you can see you can break up the white with a little Blue tape on your paint pot to add a dash of Colour I mean Color : p


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> I love my white uniform : )
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see you can break up the white with a little Blue tape on your paint pot to add a dash of Colour I mean Color : p


I like this way - different colour for each day:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> I love my white uniform : )
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was because I'm wearing white or maybe as im a little round ?
> p



A little from column A and a little from column B :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

daArch said:


> I like this way - different colour for each day:




Nice..............do they make them for men too! Or am I still too much of a newbie to make statments like that :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Now look what iv done... went and touched on a tender subject. Thanks RH for the links didnt mean to cause an uproar:2guns:
> 
> After mountains of reading im now more confused than ever. i dont know if i should wear whites, darks or combine them and go camo :confused1: lol
> 
> ...


Hey - you didn't "cause" anything. Just that this has been covered quite a few times before (but what hasn't). I really think guys should wear whatever they want, can afford, or feel comfortable in while working. If you are going for a color combo to heighten your brand then go with whatever works best for you. 

Best of luck! :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Repaintpro said:


> Nice..............do they make them for men too!


DETAILS DETAILS DETAILS 




Repaintpro said:


> Or am I still too much of a newbie to make statments like that :yes:


:thumbup: *I* appreciated it


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Yea walmart is a good place to go. Russtler work pants. I pick them up for $11 in Khaki color.
> 
> I also pick up tshirts at walmart. 5 bucks for just regular tees, and $7 with a pocket just like a dickies shirt in any color.
> 
> ...


 White is right!


----------

